
Singing/Dancing Stuffed Animals-- Stripped to Reveal the Robots Beneath - joshwa
http://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.mattkirkland.com/ursum.html
======
apu
The fascinating thing for me -- that reminded me of several projects I've
worked on -- is that many of the detailed parts of the exteriors have no
corresponding parts on the inside. It's also amazing to see how much 'dressing
up' simple machineries need, in order to be attractive. Taken in the opposite
light, however, this also shows that to build something good, you often don't
need very sophisticated mechanisms inside.

